
Show HN: CSSBattle – The First CSS Code Golfing Battleground - _kush
https://cssbattle.dev/
======
throwaway13000
Thanks for making this site. I have been wanting one like this for very very
long. I am a backend engineer who has trouble understanding the CSS in
practice(I have done the tutorials and made many practice questions., but none
really clicked). If you have a pay button, I am willing to play (one time
fee!)

Also, can you please enable email based signup. Just because I use your site
should not mean I have to except Google/twitter/github privacy policy,
spectrum sign up policy and what not. I want to work in the relative anonymity
of the internet, not show my picture in random places.

~~~
chinchang
We'll work on email signups.

------
maxbendick
This is such a great idea. Would love more practical targets (text, borders,
grids, animations, etc.)

~~~
chinchang
Great suggestions! We'll look into that.

